# can you recommend a greek online bookstore



## larshgf

Hi,

Can you recommend a well-stocked, greek online bookstore, where it is possible to include the country-name in the address?
I want to buy "Τερέζα" by Φρέντυ Γερμανός. This book will come in a danish translation in January 2020. If it is difficult to read the greek version I will have a danish translation.


----------



## Acestor

I suggest you try buying it from the publisher — if it is in print. One of the online bookshops maintains that it is out of print. If they are right, you may have to look at the online bookshops selling used books.

https://www.kastaniotis.com/book/978-960-03-5550-5

Alternatively, try this one:
Τερέζα


----------



## ianis

Ianos ships abroad but Τερέζα seems to be out of print. They have a great deal of books from Φρέντυ Γερμανός though.


----------



## ianis

It is not available on Perizitito it is a Cypriot store they seem to have everything (and definetly have a better search engine than Ianos) but can get a bit pricey on shipping costs depending on the weight.

Sorry edited because didn't notice Το προϊόν δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.


----------



## ianis

You can mail any of the two above by the way.

Just as a side note shipping costs are high in both for small orders compared with other online stores like Book Depository or local Amazon.


----------



## ianis

Acestor said:


> I suggest you try buying it from the publisher — if it is in print. One of the online bookshops maintains that it is out of print. If they are right, you may have to look at the online bookshops selling used books.
> 
> https://www.kastaniotis.com/book/978-960-03-5550-5
> 
> Alternatively, try this one:
> Τερέζα


Public didn't use to ship outside of Greece, but it seems to be available at the publisher's link.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you. I tried the recommended ones - unfortunately without luck. 
I was lucky in a bookstore called Πολιτεία. They have "Τερέζα" which i ordered. You are right - postage was 25 Euro. But newer mind. It is Christmas time!


----------



## Helleno File

ianis said:


> Public didn't use to ship outside of Greece, but it seems to be available at the publisher's link.


I messaged Public from their site a few days ago about shipping to the UK but got no reply.


----------



## ianis

Helleno File said:


> I messaged Public from their site a few days ago about shipping to the UK but got no reply.


Some of their offer is available on Amazon they have a page or something there but you also have the above mentioned.


----------



## dmtrs

My favourite online bookstore is Πρωτοπορία Online Βιβλιοπωλείο - Βιβλία - Περιοδικά - Kόμικς. It's cheaper than the others most of the times, and I've always been satisfied by their services (I buy books from them several times annually).
They do send books abroad and the prices are listed here:
https://www.protoporia.gr/pub/PDF/ELTA_International.pdf (by the Greek Post Office Services)
and here:
https://www.protoporia.gr/pub/PDF/GT.pdf  (by courier)
I have to admit the shipping cost seems very high to me, but I guess one should judge comparatively if he is prepared to buy from abroad anyway.


----------



## ianis

From what I'm noticing Ianos seems to have the lowest shipping costs for above 1kg orders.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks all for suggestions. I've just ordered from Πρωτοπορία and wait to see what happens. As you reach the checkout there's a warning that shipping costs have gone up.  I paid €14.20  for a book weighing 0.48kg!  Charges are automatically worked out from your delivery address so all very easy.  Looks like it comes out a lot cheaper than Bibliagora.


----------



## larshgf

Πρωτοπορία seems to be my choice in the future. Shipping costs for England is about 10 € cheaper than my  Τερέζα to Denmark ordered in Πολιτεία.


----------

